# ABC Detailing - First Studio Post - Frozen White Ford Focus RS Protection Detail



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all, this is our first post in the studio, so we thought it would be good to kick off with a Focus RS writeup!

*Just a Little Bit About Us *

We are based in the Forest of Dean in Gloucestershire, covering Gloucestershire, Herefordshire, Monmouthshire, Bristol, the South West and UK.

CarPro Finest Approved, we specialise in all manners of detailing, ranging from show car preparation to New Car Protection, we offer a totally bespoke car care service at affordable prices.

Vehicle wrapping, wheel refurbishment, dent removal, leather care and ceramic sealant application all available on request.

*Onto The Detail!*

Hope you enjoy, comments, questions and chat welcome as always.

Please don't forget to follow us on Facebook and Twitter!

A customer got in contact about detailing his newly acquired Ford Focus RS, so we arranged to do the detail in his business valeting bay in Bristol which was very useful.

The Clio was packed up and I arrived Sunday morning around 8am and got to work on this:

The grills were away being resprayed in gloss back for anyone wondering!













Wheels sprayed with Bilberry Wheel Cleaner, Tyres and Arches with AF Citrus Power.



Arches and Wheels cleaned with various wheel woolies and Swissvax wheel brush.





The lower half of the car was soaked with AF Citrus and left to dwell while I cleaned the smaller bits, before washing the car with Farecla Detox.







The sun proved a bit of a pain so I didn't get many photos of the processes outside, but here are the few that I did.





The bonnet grills came off to be sprayed black leaving this which was later dealt with using Tardis after washing.



The petrol cap needed some attention

Before





After



Decontamination with AF Iron Out and AS Tardis

Iron Out seemed to have a longer dwelling time than IronX so started to dry on before really dissolving everything, but was effective enough.









Tar deposits were minimal so after a quick wipe round with Tardis, it was onto claying with AF Glide and AF & Dodo Juice Clay. Again, not picking much up after the Tardis and Iron dissolver, but left a nice surface ready for some AF Rejuvenate.





Lights given some attention

before





After





Windows cleaned with a new Microfibre Madness 'Cloudbuster' (awesome towel!) and AF Crystal



Exhaust pipes were looking a little unhappy, so cleaned up with wire wool, microfibres and AF Mercury.

Before









After









Wheels sealed with GT C1.5 and Arches finished with 303 Aerospace



Tyres coated in Megs Endurance



Windows sealed with Wolfs Glass Guard



The car was then finished with AF Tough Coat as I've used it on a few whites and silvers now and it always gives such a glossy finish.

This was actually before the Finale wipedown





And the finished photos



















And some out in the sun







​
*Facebook*
http://www.facebook.com/abcdetailing.co.uk

*Twitter*
https://twitter.com/ABC_Detailing

*Instagram*
http://instagram.com/abcdetailing

*Website*
www.abc-detailing.co.uk

Thanks for looking in, C&C welcome and keep an eye out for more coming very soon!

Andy
ABC Detailing


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Car looks great. I hate cleaning my rs wheels seems to take forever.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks! 

You haven't cleaned wire spokes then!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## deano_78 (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks amazing Andy, top work fella


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks all!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice cleanse and protect detail there, white looking sharp


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Amazing work on a stunning car my friend!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice work bud 

Just a question - using the tough coat did you spray the applicator pad and then apply or just you spray panel's and then use applicator?

Thanks


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

gazzi123 said:


> Nice work bud
> 
> Just a question - using the tough coat did you spray the applicator pad and then apply or just you spray panel's and then use applicator?
> 
> Thanks


I usually 'prime' the pad with a few sprays, then spray panel by panel and spread with the applicator.


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Great write up and superb finish


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

ABC Detailing said:


> I usually 'prime' the pad with a few sprays, then spray panel by panel and spread with the applicator.


Cheers bud

how would you say the gloss/wetness on white compares to a good wax, like zymol vintage or AF Desire?

Would you say its better?

Thanks


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

gazzi123 said:


> Cheers bud
> 
> how would you say the gloss/wetness on white compares to a good wax, like zymol vintage or AF Desire?
> 
> ...


Id say Vintage has marginally better gloss levels, but considering the prices it's a no-brainer!


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great result , will be easy to sell looks glossy like that


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Great work that Chappers. Really impressed me which isn't easy as you know. Did you give C2V3 a go yet?


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Kev, I've given it a go a few times on mine, really impressive! 

I'd still go with Tough Coat for bling though I think, you've tried that haven't you? What did you think?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It was very good and of course a night straight forward product. 

Took a little shine off the product knowing there are 4-5 variants of it on the market but that could be said for many a product. Imo C2 had the edge, especially on performance, works like a proper nano sealant but with ease of use of a QD.

TC is obviously a slightly different market not being "nano" based if you will. Great combo you used though.

I find TC can look a bit better on deeper colours like the Trophy I had but C2 was just so much slicker after a decent prep.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

gally said:


> It was very good and of course a night straight forward product.
> 
> *Took a little shine *off the product knowing there are 4-5 variants of it on the market but that could be said for many a product. Imo C2 had the edge, especially on performance, works like a proper nano sealant but with ease of use of a QD.
> 
> ...


I see what you did there 

Can definitely agree with that, for a clinical finish I'd go with C2, but as a combo the AF stuff works very well together.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Andy, great work mate. Very nice!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Steve!


----------



## hooley (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Andy
very nice, love a glossy white finish.

Nice to see someone else from the Forest of Dean :thumb:

Regards Hooley


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

That looks fantastic, +1 for tough coat.... :wave:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Lovely detail on a lovely car!!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Does the rs not have a fuel filler cap?


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

hooley said:


> Hi Andy
> very nice, love a glossy white finish.
> 
> Nice to see someone else from the Forest of Dean :thumb:
> ...


Thanks, likewise!



neilb62 said:


> That looks fantastic, +1 for tough coat.... :wave:





123HJMS said:


> Lovely detail on a lovely car!!


Thanks both!



Rascal_69 said:


> Does the rs not have a fuel filler cap?


Nope, capless fuel system!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thats pretty cool. 

Nice job. Am a big fan of tough coat aswell.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks mate!


----------

